# المنتديات الأسرية > منتدى ذوي الإحتياجات الخاصة >  >  الرضاعة الطبيعية وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة

## نبراس،،،

الرضاعة الطبيعية 
وذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة 



يعتبر حليب الأم أفضل غذاء للطفل في شهوره الأولى فهو نظيف ويحتوي على
الخلطة المثالية من الأغذية التي يحتاجها الطفل، كما يحتوي على الأجسام
المضادة من الأم والتي تحمي الطفل من الأمراض، لذا فهو ذو أهمية خاصة بالنسبة
للاطفال الأكثر عرضة للاصابة بالأمراض كأطفال متلازمة داون وأطفال الشلل الدماغي،
والأطفال المصابون بالتهاب الرئة( نيمونيا ). 
كما أن الرضاعة الطبيعية تعد أفضل الطرق لتغذية الأطفال الذين يجدون صعوبة 
في المص كأطفال الشفة الأرنبية وفتحة الحلق. 
تشير الكثير من الأبحاث الى دور الرضاعة الطبيعية لفترة طويلة في الوقاية من 
شلل الأطفال، اذ نادرا ما سجلت اصابات بشلل الأطفال للأطفال الرضع قبل 
الشهر الثامن، لأنهم يحافظون على الأجسام المضادة المأخوذة من الأم والتي
تطيل مدة الحماية.اذا فحليب الأم يعتبر الغذاء الصحي الأكثر ملائمة 
للأطفال ذوي الاحتياجات الخاصة  
كما تنصح أمهات الأطفال الذين يجدون صعوبة في البلع بشفط الحليب 
واعطاؤه للطفل بالفنجان والملعقة مع التحذير والابتعاد ما أمكن من زجاجات 
الرضاعة التي
تجعل الطفل أكثر عرضة للاصابة بالأمراض المعوية والمعدية 
ولكن علينا أن نكون حذرين من تقديم أي غذاء يحتوي على البروتين بما فيه
حليب الأم للأطفال المصابين بالفينيل كيتين يوريا، pku (سأحاول قريبا الحديث
عن هذا الموضوع بالتفصيل)- وهم الأطفال الذين لا يهضم لديهم البروتين وقد يؤدي
تناولهم أي غذاء محتوى على البروتين الى اعاقة عقلية قد تصل الى
الشديدة في بعض الأحيان. 
م/ن

----------


## فرح

اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آله الهداة
ماشاء الله ...
خيي طرح رااااائع ،،اختياااار موفق 
تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العااافيه 
ولاحرمنا جدييييييييييد عطاااائك المتألق 
دووووم نشتااااق الى ماتقدمه من معلومااات مفيده 
دمتم بالحب والمووووده

----------


## نبراس،،،

> اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آله الهداة
> اللهم صل على محمدوعلى آله الهداة
> 
> ماشاء الله ...
> خيي طرح رااااائع ،،اختياااار موفق 
> تسلم يدينك ويعطيك العااافيه 
> ولاحرمنا جدييييييييييد عطاااائك المتألق 
> دووووم نشتااااق الى ماتقدمه من معلومااات مفيده 
> دمتم بالحب والمووووده



فرح


الشكر داائما وابدا موصوول لك
ولجهدك المتوااصل
 مازلناا ننتظر كل جدييد منكم
تحيااتي لكم  
دمتم بالف خيير

----------

